# Snow suits on toddlers.....



## Mervs Mum

Hebe's not toddling as such but she's not a baby anymore! 

What do you all think about snow suits on toddlers? Personally I'm not that keen - I love to see girls in tights and coats but on a practical level they are so warm and snuggly I think I might want to get her one. We go out walking quite a bit and she's in a cosy toes but it gets bloody cold 'ooop norf'!!

I dont like pink or Disney so does anyone know anywhere I might find a nice one that goes to age 18-24 months?

TIA! :D


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't know where you can get any bigger ones, Tegan is still in 6-9 months. Personally I think snowsuits look a bit silly on babies and also love the tights and a coat, but since Tegan had bad circulation in her legs she has tights on under her trousers anyway so skirts are totally out of the question when we go out unless she wears 3 pairs of tights. :lol:
Since the end of August she's never been without her tights, she even has to wear them to bed :lol:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Woops double post :oops:


----------



## Jkelmum

Until mine are about 18 months i tend to keep them snuggled up in one ...maybe one without feet or attaching feet so u can have shoes on with it as where to get one i used to get mine from woolworths so no idea :(


----------



## Mervs Mum

Mini Boden do this one....some pink but not 'baby pink' and it's got detachable hands and feet :)

https://www.boden.co.uk/en-GB/Baby-...Pink-Spot-Snowsuit.html?Add=2880192&Tier2=PNK


----------



## louise1302

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/det...4~0030BRN00012~0070CAT00056&treecode=TRE00009

i love these ones they have some nice non pink colours( am getting archie the nautical stripe) theyre really warm and not at all bulky, you can get the matching/contrasting hats scarves and gloves and they dont have feet in(i dont like seeing toddlers with snowsuits with feet in them and no shoes on


----------



## Mrs-N

louise1302 said:


> https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/det...4~0030BRN00012~0070CAT00056&treecode=TRE00009
> 
> i love these ones they have some nice non pink colours( am getting archie the nautical stripe) theyre really warm and not at all bulky, you can get the matching/contrasting hats scarves and gloves and they dont have feet in(i dont like seeing toddlers with snowsuits with feet in them and no shoes on

Joshua has had this one and i loved it. not too thick so can move about easily. 

im thinking of getting him another one.


----------



## Tezzy

matalan do older snowsuits.. ill be getting ffion one just for the pram on colder days


----------



## sparkle

I was just about to suggest Mini Boden! I LOVE their stuff!


----------



## mommyof3co

Not sure which stores yall have but

Ok I know this is pink but I know they had a brown one too just like maybe 2wks ago? So maybe the stores still have them...
https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=8772&vid=1&pid=663246

Land's end also has them
https://www.landsend.com/pp/DownBun...U&CM_MERCH=IDX_00004__0000000430&origin=index

And Hanna Anderson, this is their one piece but they have separates too
https://www.hannaandersson.com/style.asp?from=SC|12|2|24|141|5||&simg=35586_015


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ng=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=308275031&mcb=core

not pink or Disney with detachable booties 

X


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks everyone! :D


----------



## Vickie

Hannah has one this year as I pretty much think its necessary now that she's walking. She'll want to go out and play in the snow or if we're going for a longer walk than I think she'll need one on now. When we are running to the store or what not as long as she won't be outside to long or get wet I'll continue to dress her as normal with a good coat/hat/gloves etc. on. I found a basic brown snowsuit here for around $39. Hers also has the detachable boots as I can't imagine her trying to keep her balance with those booties on :rofl:


----------



## Jemima

They can look cute, I think. I have already started putting Poppy in one this winter because we walk to nursery very early in the morning and no pair of tights/footmuff will keep her snuggly. For me, at this age, the key is to go for old school primary colours rather than pastels. Keeps the suits looking cleaner too.


----------



## Bec L

I bought one for Poppy in Tesco a few weeks ago and still haven't decided whether to keep it yet?! It's just a cream one and is only 9-12 months but it is HUGE. Didn't go for the detachable feet one though as she is a while off walking I think, plus she won't have it on when she is indoors. She's got some lovely winter coats and tights though, so it *is* a dilemma! Won't have shoes or boots on though the monkey :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

I LOVE toddlers in snowsuits!!! Will be getting Maley one for when she is walking and i want to take her to the park!

I like this one.....https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...NodeID=&node=42966030&page=&mnSBrand=core&rh=

The snowsuits over 12mnths in M&S come with detachable feet things.....


----------



## XKatX

Ooh fab idea. Ca't believe I hadn't thought of this! I have been pondering how to keep Oliver warm when his childminder does the school run in a morning. I think he'l be all snuggly in one of these!! I love the JoJo Mama ones!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I never thought of M&S! Ta Rach! 

I like this one....

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...NodeID=&node=42966030&page=&mnSBrand=core&rh=


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Me tooo......cant wait to have the money to get her one!! I wish they did them for adults and were fashionable!!! lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh I love babies in snowsuits! I just bought Rosie one from mothercare its cream and fluffy with hearts on and the feet and hits detatch too which is good it will last her a little longer, it was £28. Love putting her in it :D


----------



## Elliebump

The one you have seen in M&S is lovely! I had a look on Vertbaudet for you and they have this all in one, which can be detached to reveal just a coat. The bottom is like a blanket style thing(I can't explain it lol)
Could be ideal for walks in the pushchair.They do it in Navy,Taupe and Pink.

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...=V662&CompanyId=V&Path=2817/4088/4095&source=


----------



## ryder

Not sure if you have columbia there... but I just fell in love with this one! Im definately going to be buying this, I like the idea of a 1 piece. 

https://www.columbia.com/toddler-sets-suits-bibs/kids-toddler-sets,default,sc.html?sz=1&start=2


----------



## Jules

tesco have got a gorgeous white fur one at minute which just has dark pink bows on. I wanted to get for my little one but it has feet in and she's walking everywhere.


----------



## Ria_Rose

When Josh was born we got given 7 different snowsuits and he only wore one three times (one in the pram on a walk, once in the baby carrier and once for five mins to pose with the snowman). Only wrapped him in layers for shopping as shops are so warm was worried about overheating.

He can't walk so this year he won't be leaving the pushchair much on strolls, so he now has a cosy toes done up to the waist and then a jacket or coat and hat on his top half.


----------



## Phexia

If you have some serious cold/snow I'd recommend the Icelandic products, www.66north.com and www.cintamani.is


----------



## Mervs Mum

Having spoken to you this monring....we are just playing at it here.....:blush:


----------



## Phexia

Awww it's not too bad here now. +5 °c in Reykjavík ;) No snow at all.


----------



## Mervs Mum

+10°c here still......practically shorts and tee shirt weather...:coolio:


----------



## Phexia

Arghh .. I'd love to come visit. Are there still leaves on trees? Everything here's so naked and gray.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yes the leaves are on the trees still here all around but with lots of lovely brown ones on the ground too. Not bare at all yet. If you ever visit you can all come and stay with us. :)


----------



## Phexia

Thanks :) Where in England do you live?

Who knows, maybe we´ll manage to travel outside the country again in 40 years when the Icelandic economy gets better.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yorkshire :) Northern England.


----------



## Phexia

What is that, like 4 hours drive from London? I've only been to Cambridge when I was a teenager and London a few times as a kid.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yeah 3.5 on a good run. We are near to Manchester (40mins) and Leeds (15mins) city wise. Cambridge is between us and London.


----------



## bex

I can't believe you've asked about snowsuits, i was thinking about one for Niamh for when she's with the childminder. I've ended up getting her a thick coat as i'm not sure i'll be able to pin her down long enough to get her in a snowsuit! Also the ones i've seen have feet in them till 12-18 months, but we need one without feet in 9-12months as Niamh is so tiddley!!


----------



## GEM81

Mervs Mum said:


> I never thought of M&S! Ta Rach!
> 
> I like this one....
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/Mar...NodeID=&node=42966030&page=&mnSBrand=core&rh=

i was the same i wasn't sure if Imogen would be too old for one this winter but as i walk a lot i thought it would come in handy if we have a really cold day! 

i also got her that spotty one from m&s but in the pink, she looks really cute in it an it is so cosy an warm for her :happydance:

gem xxx


----------



## alice&bump

have you considered salopettes and a jacket? thats what i was gona get katie, but looks like its somethin else we're gona save money on! along with waterproof jackets, trousers of any kind, shoes and all that jazz :smug:


----------

